# Pool time!



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Our Ellie has finally taken to the water! It took quite a bit of work to ease her of her anxiety about the pool. While we were in it, she would show interest and put her paw on our shoulders when we were by the edge. I started picking her up and gently placing her in the pool on a step or ledge where she could stand with water up to her lower neck. She would be frozen not knowing what to do. I'd then take her out and she'd zoom around releasing her nervous energy. After awhile of doing this over a few weeks, we then would hold her while she tried to swim. When she was good enough we'd have her swim back and forth between my wife and I for just a few feet. It seemed she didn't know that she needed to also kick with her hind legs so it took a lot of constant care to make sure she was safe. After days of this, she started swimming well. 

Fast forward to this week. She now follows us in the pool using the stairs, and kicks off on herself for a swim. She knows where the underwater ledges and stairs are when she needs a break. She loves it and gets out when she's done. Its great to finally be able to have her enjoy the pool with us. My only concern is that she likes to drink the water as she swims. She has plenty of water in her bowl, but seems she just likes to gulp the water. I'm hoping she eventually gets tired of it as I know if they drink too much it can make them ill.


----------



## Nala_K (Jul 26, 2021)

That is awesome!!!! We have been trying with our V and she is still so nervous. We don't want to force her and have her hate the entire process. We do hold her in the water (nice and tight) and let her feet get wet. We have held her a few feet away from the stairs and she has swam as we are holding her. But she has not done it on her own or even tried to get into the pool. I was told we can get a ramp for the pool so its easy for her to get in. Haven't tried that yet. So happy that your Ellie loves the water!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Nala_K Ellie was super nervous about the pool too. Keep bringing your girl in and try to make it as stress free as possible by staying close, supporting, holding, etc. As time went on we'd stand a few feet apart and support Ellie on her belly (rhyme intended!) and have her paddle back and forth between us. We would get further apart and each time we'd take turns supporting her as she learned to paddle walking around the pool with her. We did this for short sessions and took her out to relax. Eventually when she figured out how to paddle, we'd stop supporting her and let her swim back and forth between us for just a few feet. We got further and further apart and she started building her confidence. Eventually she had the attitude "i don't need your help" and would go swim and explore. We kept a close eye on her and stayed near in case she got into trouble. We would guide her to the stairs so she learned where they were. Now she likes to go in as we walk into the pool down the stairs. She follows really closely and uses the steps, then kicks off on her own. It is rare she will go in on her own when we are in the pool and she is out, she seems to like to walk in when we are walking in. I'm sure eventually she'll get confidence on the stairs and just go in when she wants to. So far she has shown no interest in going in the pool if we are not in it. This in my book is great as I don't want a wet dog every time we let her out for potty!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice. Very nice!! She looks very comfortable.
That was good work you did there. So many people want to rush it and end up with a water shy dog.
Some vizlsas don't seem to be able to get the hind quarters engaged, or don't have enough buoyancy back there. Water wings work really well, but in your photos it looks like the hind end is engaged.
Don't ever think they can't dive and retrieve underwater.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Funny you say that about the hind @gunnr . At first she would pull herself through the water with only her front legs, and we had to keep supporting her rear or else she'd topsize. We kept wondering what the deal is why she wouldn't activate rear leg paddle drive too. Finally it clicked, but it wasn't like a switch. It took many sessions and she started "getting it". Just this week she's turned into a water pro, and is now getting in the pool on her own and doing laps. We starting playing with a water fetch toy with her yesterday and now that's her new favorite thing. I've also noticed at the creek she's no longer a big chicken around the water and now goes in up to her neck and plays around. She used to be terrified of just getting her feet wet! 

It is so exciting to watch them evolve. It will be interesting to see if she figures out diving next!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Dan_A
Get a few of those "pool rings" toys.The style that sink to the bottom of the pool, but stand on end.
Start out just the same as water work. Throw them into "clearish" shallow water, so that she has to put her face in to get it, and you just progress from there.
The "key", as you referred to, was to get in the water with them.
You know you have to keep that pool gate locked now don't you?


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Our Ellie has finally taken to the water! It took quite a bit of work to ease her of her anxiety about the pool. While we were in it, she would show interest and put her paw on our shoulders when we were by the edge. I started picking her up and gently placing her in the pool on a step or ledge where she could stand with water up to her lower neck. She would be frozen not knowing what to do. I'd then take her out and she'd zoom around releasing her nervous energy. After awhile of doing this over a few weeks, we then would hold her while she tried to swim. When she was good enough we'd have her swim back and forth between my wife and I for just a few feet. It seemed she didn't know that she needed to also kick with her hind legs so it took a lot of constant care to make sure she was safe. After days of this, she started swimming well.
> 
> Fast forward to this week. She now follows us in the pool using the stairs, and kicks off on herself for a swim. She knows where the underwater ledges and stairs are when she needs a break. She loves it and gets out when she's done. Its great to finally be able to have her enjoy the pool with us. My only concern is that she likes to drink the water as she swims. She has plenty of water in her bowl, but seems she just likes to gulp the water. I'm hoping she eventually gets tired of it as I know if they drink too much it can make them ill.
> View attachment 103544


Well done Ellie.
A stunning girl with such a kind face 🥰


----------

